# Cant stop eating!!! HELPP



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi all, after a million attempts failin to rid myself of food cravings ive turned to UK Muscle for help!

Im on a bulkin diet...eating plenty of cals in my meals...protein..carbs..good fats...etc..

however in between meals I just cant stop eating! :sad: I would always grab a handful of peanuts and start munchin...now i understand its good fats but if youre havin like several handfuls during ur every meal...im sure that considering its exceeded your fat intake for the day by a massive amount its not good for you...particularly for somebody like me with a slow metabolism and keen to keep the fat low.

In between my meals like after 1.5 - 2 hours i can already feel the hunger kickin!! :sad:

Anybody feel the same?? Any suggestions on what to do?? how to stop this????

Thanks


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

brush ur teeth, stops cravings


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

dont knock it mate i'd kill for a big appetite, its not fair


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

As above.

Include a lot of veg in your meals too.

I have the same problem, can eat over 10 times a day, unfortunately not all healthy foods, and like you i'm endomorphic lol!


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

If this physical hunger, or is it psychological (i.e. cravings vs your stomach rumbling)


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Probably emotional eating such as being insecure about your current size and having bigorexia. Sort that out and the eating will sort it self out.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

glenn said:


> dont knock it mate i'd kill for a big appetite, its not fair


i know..ive read several posts on this forum where people mention strugglin to eat enough due to lack of hunger..to me theyre blessed!



Con said:


> Probably emotional eating such as being insecure about your current size and having bigorexia. Sort that out and the eating will sort it self out.


I'm not insecure abt my size buddy. Until 2 years back I was well over weight...around 120KG...than I lost all this weight brought it down to 70KG and now trying to build muscle mass for its health and looks reasons...and I know the process of gain/loss takes time and comes gradually so theres no insecurity and enough patience



Lloyd DA said:


> As above.
> 
> Include a lot of veg in your meals too.
> 
> I have the same problem, can eat over 10 times a day, unfortunately not all healthy foods, and like you i'm endomorphic lol!


Have to admit there is almost no veg in my diet...the focus stays on chicken and fish..i suppose i should add veg to my diet and see if it help..thanks



iopener said:


> If this physical hunger, or is it psychological (i.e. cravings vs your stomach rumbling)


well thinkin properly about it..its more psychological and less physical


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

It's possible you're bored and eating to fill the void.

Occupy yourself and see how you do.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Well then it is still emotional probably comfort eating or simple eating out of boredom.

Here is a superb thread led by Tiny Tom on the matter

http://ukiron.net/showthread.php?t=6521


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Con, i dont have a login for that. Can you copy and paste the thread contents into here please?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Posted by TinyTom.

Can stem from a few things

1. Boredom - with your day

1b. Boredom - with your food

2. Stress - Comfort eating

3. reverse anorexia (i.e. eating to get big all the time)

Good to identify which of these really apply to you, I'll try and address each one.

1a and 1b - Boredom

Everyone knows that when on diet you are strictly regimented and so have a reason not to snack i.e. you will get fat and that will detriment your diet.

When off diet you dont have that restriction and in essence you eat 'because you can' and theres no mental restriction on you eating.

You can try to apply the same thoughts that you had on diet over in a linear switch i.e. apply the same mentality for one situation to another.

Or you can create a new mentality for example one I use is I look at the clock and think

'well I will be having m y real meal in an hour and if I eat I will not be able to eat that which will hamper my muscle gains'

Important to make sure you eat every 2 hours as then rarely will you get 'hungry' enough to actually need the snacks.

I also make my off season food as interesting as possible, I do have chicken and rice but its Peri Peri chciken and Pilau rice with olive oil. I'll also have a flapjack or muller rice (cold rice and jam) soon after as a 'pudding' This makes the meal a bit bigger but also spaces it out more. For example my breakfast I have at 8.30 but I have oats etc at 8.30 and my protein shake at 9. This ensures not only is my metabolism working higher for longer but also that Im taking in good food and not snacking before my next meal.

Spacing out your meal like this can reduce the boredom and also give you a snack without actually snacking. So have your pudding about 20 minutes after your meal.

2. Stress - Comfort eating

The most obvious reason here is that you are stressed out and so snack on sugary foods to compensate for the cortisol as carbs can help reduce cortisol.

The obvious solution is to embark on a stress management protocol which involves

a. identifying stressors and before they occur have a weapon to deal with it

b. Utlising stress management techiques through hypnosis I will write a short thread on this in a day or so

3 Reverse Anorexia - eating to get big all the time

The mindset here is that you need to be eating all the time to get big, whatever it is. This leads to overeating and normally eating of crap.

The change of mindset here is that you need to identify that the body needs time to digest food and process it and overloading the body with food all the time simply pushes it through undigested so that the nutrients dont get absorbed so that in reality the more food you eat the less you get from it.

If you reduce your eating to specific times then you WILL be hungry and the body will be primed to uptake the nutrients.

This are some of the methods I use to stop myself over eating.

One final thing I always think of is that 'what is this going to help me do?' 'Will eating this help me gain muscle?'

If the answer is no then I always ask myself 'Do I really want this now'

If the answer is yes then crack on.

If the answer is no then I will leave it and have it AFTER my good food as a pudding.

that way at least I wont spoil my dinner and also I probably wont want it after my dinner anyway.

The golden rule here really is that

HUNGER IS GOOD


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Many thanks Con for the post above....much informative...stress could be a possible reason...ill look up for stress management via hypnosis as mentioned above along with other options to deal with it...

I read at a few places that low levels of the neurotransmitter Serotonin can also cause excessive hunger etc...ever heard of this??


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Find an alternative to peanuts. Hazelnuts or almonds perhaps.

Try making a bowl of sliced carrot and celery for a satisfying *crunch*. Keep a bottle of water with you in the room and sip away at it, it's a good trick to dieting as it fills the gut a bit.

If you get massive cravings go for a brisk walk round the block, it'll take your mind off it.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> Find an alternative to peanuts. Hazelnuts or almonds perhaps.
> 
> Try making a bowl of sliced carrot and celery for a satisfying *crunch*. Keep a bottle of water with you in the room and sip away at it, it's a good trick to dieting as it fills the gut a bit.
> 
> If you get massive cravings go for a brisk walk round the block, it'll take your mind off it.


Hazelnuts or almonds as an alternative to peanuts wont make much difference considering they are all rich in fats and excessive snacking on any of them would be the excess that will stored as body fat.

The idea on sliced carrot and celery seems good. I dont suppose that would be much heavy on the calories and would satisfy the cravings.

I tend to drink loads of water...its pretty much my head that just starts makin me think im well hungry now and should eat..and tells me...mMMM...this would be delicious... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

xeonedbody said:


> I read at a few places that low levels of the neurotransmitter Serotonin can also cause excessive hunger etc...ever heard of this??


Low levels of serotonin is a major cause of depression and a common feature of depression is over eating.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

hypnotherapy is definately worth a try, pm tinytom he is a qualified hypnotherapist:thumb:


----------

